# Strange urine smell post birth?



## LibLove

Hi Mommas, I've been lurking for awhile but this is my first time posting because I have a "TMI" question I don't think would be well received on most other mom sites. My beebs is almost 4 months old and since the lochia stopped, I've noticed that sometimes when I wipe post-pee, I have a really strong "old urine" smell...kinda like it's been sitting there like a diaper pail. It comes and goes-I normally shower every other day so on the days when I didn't shower it seems to be worse. I've never had this problem before and had a well woman checkup last week and the midwife said everything looked normal. I have no idea what's going on...I haven't noticed incontinence and it seems like a fistula would be pretty apparent from a vaginal exam(?). My only theories are 1.) I'm having mild incontinence I don't notice and it starts to get stinky after a day or 2.) Milk production has somehow changed the scent of my urine. Does anyone have any theories as to what is going on?


----------



## scottishmommy

Most likely your urethra has a slight kink and therefore you aren't really fully emptying your bladder every time you pee. This is totally normal after childbirth and will likely improve after you stop breastfeeding. Try peeing in the shower on your hands and knees and see if that helps . I know, a little weird, but ya gotta do what ya gotta do. Congrats on your baby!


----------



## LibLove

Thanks for the suggestion! I did a quick google search and that seems to fit...I've noticed some prolapse and kinks seem to be associated with that. I was expecting stretch marks but I was definitely not prepared for all the other changes childbirth brings







!


----------

